# hewes like skiff rebuild



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

That's the second time that boat has come up for sale and I missed it both times. Although, I need another boat like I need a tooth cavity. 

I recently picked up a 91 Delta Craft and I should have it dressed for battle by Saturday evening. So I'm happy for both of us.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I like that hull!


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

Been working on the skiff pretty much every even after work and between fishing on the weekends... been pretty slow getty all the old 2x4s and plywood decking off... but feel like I'm finally getting somewhere..  figured I would start this post off by adding a lil fish pics from this past week/ weekend to lighten the mood lol..


























Finally all the decking and 2x4s gone!









Haven't decided if I'm gonna leave the bulkheads in or not... probably gonna cut them out and use them as templates.. main reason they are ugly ugly and have 1x6s lapped on both sides of the epoxied to the top of the bulkheads which is near about impossible to get them off.  Here is a better pic of them...


















Here is where is started this even.. figured I would tackle the boat in sections to make it feel like I'm making some progress .. decided I would start around the transom.. did a core sample on the transom and what I found i was veerrry happy.. transom is all glass and some kinda foam core laid up except for the top of the transom where someone added an extra 5" to make it fit a 20" shaft but all that wood was solid and no water intrusion .. 










Lots off mess and lots of wood to take to the dump tomm.. started off by cutting out the "livewell" and then started grinding away on the transom rounding corners and removing excess old wanna be gel coat.. after gotthe livewell out started grinding it flush with floor.. didn't get to finish as light and energy ran out...


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking good....


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

Beauty is only skin deep but hard work goes all of the way to the bone. 

You have done an incredible amount of de-construction there. Who could have figured that little boat could have held all of that material. If it floated at all as it was, it should float in a wet spot anywhere.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks good, makes me want to "start another" project. Did you need a roll off dumpster to get rid of all the 2x4's and pky wood? 

I can't wait to watch your progress!!!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

A diamond in the rough. I would bet it's a REAL gem when you are through with it! Good luck!!!


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

really not much to see that "fun and exciting" yet.. just a bunch more grinding and cleaning out the boat.. i cleaned out all of the 2x4s and plywood and put it on a tarp to lift into my buddies truck to take to the dump and it was an easy 250 lbs of weight.. it was unreal the amount of crap in this boat.. but i feel like im making some head way and am enjoying my after work relaxing project.. 

well to sum up where im at now....
knocked all the bondo/resin off the top lip of the hull/ grinded that all smooth. removed all 1x6's off top of bulkheads.. did several core test on them and they are all in great condition except ugly (gonna keep them and fair the visible ones out)... grinded down and visible cracks, gouges, or accidental holes i made in the hull while demo'in.. saws allz like to get carried away sometimes  ;D.. removed all pvc piping and chase tubes.. 

where im going next.. 
got to grind several more areas... then hopefuly by next week i can start to work on the pattern for my top decks and start laying out deck supports.. obviously im gonna fix and holes and gouges in the hull first.. but this is the layout im shooting for... clean and simple.. and i love these shipoke 14's




heres where my boats stands lol.. got a long ways to get there... but she will get there


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

Absolutely. I can see it. I really liked the side console it came with. Do you have a completion date in pencil yet? How about powering it?


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

really don't have a penciled in completion date just because i dont want to rush it. as you can see i have 2 other boats sitting in my back yard so really don't have a reason to rush it lol. well as far as power goes, the guy i bought it from said it had a 70 etec on it when he got it and it would only push it around 38 mph.. now with all that crap that came out of the boat i can see it!!!! i shooting for a 40-50 hp remote steer. my buddy has a 50 yammy that we need to pull from his boat anyway to do some work on, so were gonna put it on there to see how it runs with it on. the console is currently the only thing i kept on the boat (as far as wood/scrap) goes.. they actually made it pretty nice and took a peice of aluminum angle and bent it around in a half circle making relief cuts as needed.. i may reuse it who knows.. if nothing else i can use as a template to make my own.


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

I have an '89 50 Yamaha on my Delta Craft and it works well. I had the carbs gone through and it still sputtered and died. I found some proper link and sync info along with timing. It turns out that apparently that family of engines can't be tuned on a hose or so the article said. They should be in a drum or similarly. It's smooth now. 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to your build.


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

Just a bump, and hoping for an update.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

You going to spill the beans on the newest purchase?


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

yaaaa i know i have been slacking on posting pictures up on here.. but honestly nothing "fun" has changed to the boat... just a lot of patch fiberglass work, lil fairing, and lots of sanding... this is where i stand right now... got new deck put in (bottom and edges were glassed before put in) in the cockpit area (original deck was just fiberglass over foam nothing else)... got all the corners fillet'ed up.. hopefully going to tab in the deck today and glass the top of deck and overlap another layer of glass along the sides connecting the deck/sides to have a smooth transition (gotta find me some hands to mix resin and hold glass.. any takers  ;D)...
also faired out the bulkheads in the cockpit area, still got a lil work to do on the front one but ill get there before glassing everything again... man did yall know how hot it is?? i make it my mission everyday to spend an hour or more on the boat and thats about all i can stand somedays if it doesn't rain in the even....




now on to the cool fun stuff   found a great deal on 48 spl johnson yesterday.. i love these motors used to run one on my duck boat and they are bullet proof, easy to work on, and parts are easily available... went and checked out the motor and guys it is show room clean there is not a drop of grease on the inside on the housing, original ink stamps on inside of housing are still there clear as day not even smudged, the original powder coat on the flywheel teeth hasn't even been hardly grinded off from the starter... has tilt and trim and stainless prop... paid $1000.... has perfect compression and a new paint job that will match my color scheme... i think im going to paint the boat exterior black with tan interior, black powder coated poling platform... just taking it day by day and taking my time... enjoying the after work "unwind" project... plenty more left to to do but i feel like it is headed in the right direciton.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on the engine score.....that's one hell of a bargain!  

Last boat I re-did outside in the heat - I put a cooler full of ice and then blew a fan across the ice and it worked like ******* AC 

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, that 48 does look new.


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

well as usually been working slow and steady on the ole boat... got the rub rail base intalled and faired smooth (after cutting a million small blocks to make the radius bow)... got all exterior patches faired smooth...got the floor and sides in the cockpit area tabbed in with 6" fiberglass tape.. sanded any excess resin and or drips off the deck.. gonna fair out the edges where all the tape comes together and lay the glass on the floor hopefully this weekend.. also went and got 3/8" ply wood for my decking yesterday.. so hopefully i can work on mutiple stages (while resin is drying in the boat i can be building hatches onto the decks).. got the plywood marked up and cut out and gave it a quick test fit up.. gonna glass them up, route the edges, and blend with the rub rail base...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

It sure is coming together nicely! I really like that hull design, great Goldilocks sized skiff. What do you have planned for gunnels?


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

im going to have walk arounds on the gunnels and small side consol.. just didn't have them mock fitted in the picture due to not installing my supports yet.. trying to get the cockpit area in "ready for paint" stage before moving on and adding all my supports to do more cover up work in the end..


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

Reel, 
The wow factor is building. I'm so often in awe of what is accomplished by you guys.


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

Laid out my front hatch this evening.. cut it out... and dry fit my hatch gutter.. got to route out hatch gutter and drill holes for drain tube.. gonna fit up my  front deck supports and  dry fit tomm and maybe if I'm comfortable with it go ahead and glue in then glass. Also got a nice 12 gal fuel tank from a buddy at work that was a "katrina rescue" found in the marsh at his hunting camp.. only thing wrong It doesn't have a gas cap.. anyone know where I might can find one?


----------



## cpauly33 (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome project. Keep the pictures coming. Hope to start a similar project later this year.


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

been thinking about how i wanted to build my console... after a few minutes of handy dandy CAD work i came up with something i like... hopefully will be building the skeleton of it one night this week.. inbetween the rod holders up front im going to have a small strip of carpet or neopreme to hang hard baits and such.. every time i tie on another bait it never seems to find its way back to the tackle box and ends up on the console  :-[


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

Got a good bit done this weekend... printed out templates for my console at work (changed it a lil from the drawings I made).. transferred the tenplates to wood cut them out stiched and glued them up.. going to sand it down tomm and start glassin it and embedd mounting bolts. Also got the walk around gunnels measured cut and dry fit.. still got to work on the front hatch gutter and anchoring down the fuel tank... laid the back deck on back and sat the console in place (the sterring wheel is just sitting there) to see how everything is coming together.. won't be long before I start glassing the decks and joining everything together


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

havent posted anything on the build in a while and honestly haven't worked on it much in the past 3 months due to hunting season.. rolled her out this past weeked and worked like a mad man on it and got the "itch" once again to get her finished. She is taking shape and coming along nicely in my opinion.. still have a lot to do but here are some progress update pics...


console glassed and faired out. used mylar to glass over to make a smooth bend... supposedly resin wouldn't stick to it and i was gonna remove afterwards... ya that didn't happen... 






livewell water test




excuse the mess.. 


framing up livewell wall support temp supports/screws were removed once glass cured


dry fit with decks and steering & console




started glassing the deck this weekend... 






planning on glassing/sanding the rest of the decks this week/weekend and getting it ready to flip for sanding for paint...


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

coming along nice


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

That will no doubt wind up being a fine boat.


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

well boat is fully glassed (console is just sitting up there to get the full picture), sides sanded, ready to flip to do the rest of the bottom sanded... then onto fairing, prime & paint. soooooo glad to finally get all that old ugly paint off...


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Alright!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So what is the flats boat in the background


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

any news


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

ill take pictures this evening.. fairing and filling gouges is complete.. just have to get away from chasing turkeys lol! but its ready to paint as soon as i get some good weather..


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

heres a little update... 
did all the rework on the trailer... new bunks, new u bolts, new springs, new bearings, recoat of paint, new lights.... she is roadworthy now and somewhat better looking lol

after lottttttsss of compounding and sanding, i finally got the hull to a point of "im done" and laid down primer and shot the first coat of paint. these pics are after the first coat. i have already laid down 3 coats and just waiting for it to cure a lil more before compounding and waxing. but so far im pretty impressed with my first time spraying skills... had to sand out a few runs on the first coat, then let a buddy follow me with a brush on other coats to smooth out any runs.. my lil girl mixed/picked the color must say i do like it

and to answer the boat in the background is my buddies scout 177 (that is in dire need of a washing)



excuse the grass needs cutting in the back


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

i had to look back to see what i started with today.. 

from start



to this currently...






now onto the topside... if this rain would get out of the way i could get to painting it and nonskid then onto rigging.. slowly but surely seeing the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a sharp looking boat. Love the laps and the color. What motor?


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

permit see bottom of page 1 on here. 48 spl that is mint. the old man i got it from said he may have put 15 hrs on it and stored it. fired right up when i bought it but im sure i will still break down the carbs and do a deep cleaning on them and replace the impeller.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

looking good


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's what you need to do every year. Change the impeller and clean the gunk out of carbs or jets


----------



## springerscott (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking great!!!!!


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing it on the water. You have done wonders with a basket full of who knows what. I'm almost glad I couldn't get in touch with the owner. I know I wouldn't be nearly so far along as you.


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

got top deck non skid done and the hatches screwed in.. gotta template the carpet for the sides under the gunnels and attach my console.. still waiting on my rub rail to come in....hanging the motor today. been waiting on that day for a while!


----------



## Gatordebaitor (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks great! Almost there ;D


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

looking good :


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

Motor hung and controls in place! Wooo hooo! Motor needs a good washing and a lil touch up paint from a few scratches while install.. but did hook her up to battery and turned over fine and tilt and trim works. Didnt try cranking it yet due to fuel tank connections and such... gonna finish painting console tomm and hopefullllllly my rub rail will be here.


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

well shes ALMOST finished!!! just gotta build platform, rig up a switch board, and install trolling motor and shes done. I have owned the boat for a year exactly next week.. had a lot of friends doubt me that i would ever finish it.. there are a few things i would have done different along the way, but ultimately i acheived the task of a building/restoring this lil boat to be a fishing machine... pumped gas to the motor and first turn of the key she fired right up.. no hesitation on the water hose..think i might take her for a test run this even.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats, you've got to feel good about that.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Excellent. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Ahh, sweet relief. So Awesome.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That beauty needs a poling platform


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

Permit its in the works


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: hewes like skiff rebuild SPLASHED!*

well she has been splashed!!! very pleased with the results.. jumps on plane, handles chop great, and turns smooth without slididng. with me and a buddy in it she ran 38 mph. needed to add my trolling motor battery to other side to distribute weight better, but all in all she ran like a charm and sits nice in the water.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

looking good.. let us know what she drafts rigged.


----------

